# Korean Glock Mags Quality?



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey has anybody used the Korean glock 17 mags? Are they worth the price? The Sportsmans Guide has them for $14.97 ea $39.97 /3 and 99.97 /10. Is it worth the deal for a non-Glock product?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

depends on the return policy in my opinion.....


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

tumbleweed


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Check the prices @ CDNN...I used them in my Glock as range mags and they did fine....I would use only factory for anything else...JJ


----------



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> Check the prices @ CDNN...I used them in my Glock as range mags and they did fine....I would use only factory for anything else...JJ


Ok thats what I was wondering. More or less they are a good farm magazine that can get beat up and thrown away as needed and for carry use the factory magazines. Makes sense to me.


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

For plunking around, why not, for perosnal defense, I would stick with the Glock mags.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

I have been using the KCI mags for several years now at the range. Although I don't use them for self defense they have performed flawlessly.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Just used two KCI Glock magazines and they work exactly the same as the Glock brands. The only way to tell them apart is to read the bottom logo.


----------

